# What is this spider killer?



## guzzo (Mar 26, 2011)

View attachment 192698


Does anyone know what sort of geko this is? All I usually get are theseView attachment 192699


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 26, 2011)

Both pictures are Asian house geckos


----------



## guzzo (Mar 26, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> Both pictures are Asian house geckos



Thanks for that....The first one looked like it had a bit of a spikey tail so I was not sure........


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 26, 2011)

1st one looks like a species of dtella (gehyra)
2nd one looks like northern dtella


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah the other one has a regenerated tail



Grogshla said:


> 1st one looks like a species of dtella (gehyra)
> 2nd one looks like northern dtella


 LOL, since when do Dtella have spinose on the tail?



Geckoman said:


> Yeah the other one has a regenerated tail
> 
> 
> LOL, since when do Dtella have spinose on the tail?


Both are AHG's


----------



## guzzo (Mar 27, 2011)

I am way out of my comfort zone when it comes to ID of geckos.......


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 27, 2011)

Just curious what area are you in?


----------



## guzzo (Mar 27, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> Just curious what area are you in?



I live in Darwin, Any native geckos in this area??


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 27, 2011)

with the white one, is that a calcium pocket near its jaw? i've heard of them, but never seen


----------



## guzzo (Mar 27, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> with the white one, is that a calcium pocket near its jaw? i've heard of them, but never seen



I have no idea Asharee I often see them like that. I though it may be the males that have that......but then again I have no idea


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah its a calcium store, females in species that lay hard shelled eggs (Dtellas, Marbled geckos, AHG's) tend to have these


----------



## guzzo (Mar 27, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> Yeah its a calcium store, females in species that lay hard shelled eggs (Dtellas, Marbled geckos, AHG's) tend to have these


 
That makes sense!


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 27, 2011)

not really good, but the white one IS pretty


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 27, 2011)

guzzo said:


> I live in Darwin, Any native geckos in this area??


 Plenty


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a friend that keeps telling me if my hatchie won't eat, I should try her with a live gecko. I personally think it's cruel, and I don't want her being obsessed with live food. Is it OK to feed gecko's to snakes?


----------



## LizardLady (Mar 27, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> 1st one looks like a species of dtella (gehyra)
> 2nd one looks like northern dtella


 
My guess is G. variegata - Tree Dtella (I have a rescue from Roxby Downs, SA) - the other is going to slough... Just a guess... (I had Scott Eipper id my rescue...)


----------



## JasonL (Mar 27, 2011)

the colour difference is just natural change, they can change colour to match moods ect... AHG


----------



## reptilife (Mar 27, 2011)

Is it fact that NO native Australian gecko has nails/claws?
If so, then both these examples are AHG's.
Then again, I could have been spun a load of bull******!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 27, 2011)

reptilife said:


> Is it fact that NO native Australian gecko has nails/claws?
> If so, then both these examples are AHG's.
> Then again, I could have been spun a load of bull******!


 That is not true at all.
Dtellas are missing a claw on the inside toe while AHG's have a claw on all toes


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 27, 2011)

I always thought the very pale ones were like that because they were inside and away from sunlight.
I think someone told me this, is it rubbish?


----------



## eipper (Apr 3, 2011)

first is an Asian House Gecko H. frenatus the second is unclear but could be either H. frenatus or G. australis ( the toes are not clear enough to looks at them all properly

Cheers,
Scott


----------

